# Sylvie Meis "Bikini Candis am Strand von Mykonos 15.07.2018" HQ 15x



## Brian (15 Juli 2018)

​


----------



## agtgmd (15 Juli 2018)

immer noch verdammt sexy


----------



## Suicide King (15 Juli 2018)

Ein absoluter Traumkörper.
DANKE für sexy Sylvie.


----------



## Tittelelli (15 Juli 2018)

die dauergrinsende Spielerfrau, die selbst für RTL nicht mehr tragbar war. Das bedeutet schon was.


----------



## MetalFan (16 Juli 2018)

Ohne Sylvie im Bikini am Strand würde im Sommer echt etwas fehlen!  :thx: :thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (16 Juli 2018)

geil geil geil geil


----------



## Suedoldenburger (16 Juli 2018)

Danke für die pics.
Auch wenn ich damit vielleicht "anecke", aber ich finde die jährlichen "organisierten Selbstdarstellungen" von Frau Meis einfach nur BLÖD !!!
Der Körper ist okay, aber die Art und Weise, wie Frau Meis diesen immer und immer wieder zur Schau stellt, ist einfach nur peinlich und langweilig und zeugt von Überheblichkeit.
Man sieht nichts mehr von ihr ausser den Bikinipics aus dem Urlaub ....
Irgendwann hat sich ein jeder auch daran sattgesehen und dann ist das Sternchen für immer verglüht.


----------



## leorules (16 Juli 2018)

Also ich sehe mich nie satt.... Oh man was die mir an Höhepunkte beschwert hat 
Mehr will sie doch eh nicht mit den Bildern :thx::thx::thx::thx:


----------



## chini72 (16 Juli 2018)

:thx: für sexy SYLVIE!!


----------



## Frosch1 (16 Juli 2018)

Schöne Fotos, danke!


----------



## hump (17 Juli 2018)

:thx: für die hübsche *Sylvie!
*


----------



## steffen1183 (17 Juli 2018)

Wahnsinn


----------



## zuraf (18 Juli 2018)

Nice, :thx:


----------



## NexCapt (18 Juli 2018)

Sehr nice!

:thx:


----------



## Thomas111 (18 Juli 2018)

Suedoldenburger schrieb:


> Danke für die pics.
> Auch wenn ich damit vielleicht "anecke", aber ich finde die jährlichen "organisierten Selbstdarstellungen" von Frau Meis einfach nur BLÖD !!!
> Der Körper ist okay, aber die Art und Weise, wie Frau Meis diesen immer und immer wieder zur Schau stellt, ist einfach nur peinlich und langweilig und zeugt von Überheblichkeit.
> Man sieht nichts mehr von ihr ausser den Bikinipics aus dem Urlaub ....
> Irgendwann hat sich ein jeder auch daran sattgesehen und dann ist das Sternchen für immer verglüht.



Ja, diese "per Zufall" zustande gekommenen Fotos, nix als irgendwie dämlich. Körper ok, denke ich auch, aber da ist nix Natürliches. Schade


----------



## Bowes (19 Juli 2018)

*Vielen Dank für die hübsche Sylvie.*


----------



## raddar3112 (23 Juli 2018)

Soll sie doch zeigen, was sie hat.
THX


----------



## [email protected] (24 Juli 2018)

wiedermal heiße Bilder, danke


----------



## tic (24 Juli 2018)

she is still so hot


----------



## Ingggo123 (25 Juli 2018)

Die Frau wird einfach nicht älter!


----------



## CmMember (26 Juli 2018)

Einfach schöne Frau !


----------



## dhaddy (27 Juli 2018)

Sie ist und bleibt eineTraumfrau.


----------



## theking84 (29 Juli 2018)

Tolle Bilder, vielen Dank!


----------



## luker (29 Juli 2018)

Davon kann man nie genug kriegen

:thx:


----------



## lokipvp (29 Juli 2018)

tolle bilder. Danke


----------



## Dingo Jones (30 Juli 2018)

Suedoldenburger schrieb:


> Danke für die pics.
> Auch wenn ich damit vielleicht "anecke", aber ich finde die jährlichen "organisierten Selbstdarstellungen" von Frau Meis einfach nur BLÖD !!!
> Der Körper ist okay, aber die Art und Weise, wie Frau Meis diesen immer und immer wieder zur Schau stellt, ist einfach nur peinlich und langweilig und zeugt von Überheblichkeit.
> Man sieht nichts mehr von ihr ausser den Bikinipics aus dem Urlaub ....
> Irgendwann hat sich ein jeder auch daran sattgesehen und dann ist das Sternchen für immer verglüht.



Bin voll deiner Meinung. Ich habe das Gefühl diese Frau macht ständig nur Dauerurlaub. Wenn ich dann noch höre "sie arbeitet sooooo hart" kriege ich das kotzen. Ein Bergbauarbeiter arbeitet hart, ein Stahlarbeiter der im 3 Schichtdienst malocht um seine Familie zu versorgen arbeitet hart. Frau Meis arbeitet aber nicht hart sondern macht Urlaub Punkt Aus!


----------



## cidi (30 Juli 2018)

wow - really amazing this woman.


----------



## Hummer (31 Juli 2018)

Unglaublich wie sie in dem Bikini aussieht, einfach wow


----------



## zuraf (6 Aug. 2018)

Nice! :thx:


----------



## Hajrullahu (6 Aug. 2018)

Vielen dank


----------



## DJunlimited (7 Aug. 2018)

Top die Frau


----------



## StevieTheWonder (20 Aug. 2018)

Sehr schön!


----------



## frank63 (11 Sep. 2018)

So sehe ich sie am liebsten.


----------



## peter (11 Sep. 2018)

sie mach solche strandbesuche leider zu selten


----------



## 2004shamu (12 Sep. 2018)

Wahnsinn , vielen Dank!


----------



## besimm (16 Sep. 2018)

Sylvie ist toll


----------



## KoenigIto (19 Sep. 2018)

Vielen Dank für die hübsche Sylvie.


----------

